# suche das Spiel "Patrizier und Händler box"



## Lerona (1. Juni 2022)

vielleicht hat das  noch jemand rumliegen. 
würde mich auf Antwort freuen
Gruß
Lerona


----------



## Sbf93 (1. Juni 2022)

Mit der CD kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber die Spiele findest du auch alle digital zu kaufen.

Patrizier 2:








						Patrizier 1+2
					

In this bundle you can have two great trade games, predecessors to Patrician 3, in the pr




					www.gog.com
				




Vermeer 2:








						The Great Art Race bei Steam
					

Die berühmte Kunstsammlung Ihrer Familie wurde gestohlen. Investieren Sie Ihre Gewinne Ihrer Kaffee- und Tabakplantage, um die Kunstschätze Ihrer Ahnen wiederzufinden – aber nur, wenn Sie Ihren Kolonialwarenhandel im Griff haben.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Darkstar One:








						Darkstar One
					

Experience fast-paced action in a vast and authentic universe in DarkStar One, a space ac




					www.gog.com
				











						Sparen Sie 90% bei Darkstar One auf Steam
					

Darkstar One bietet eine fantastische Vielfalt an Freiheiten. Die Story-basierten Missionen führen Sie schrittweise tiefer in die Galaxie zu neuen Rassen, neuen Technologien und immer stärkeren Gegnern. Erkunden Sie eine breite Masse an Sonnensystemen auf der Suche nach versteckten Artefakten...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Lerona (1. Juni 2022)

danke für die Antwort. allerdings suche ich nur nach Vermeer 2. dieses Spiel besitze ich es läuft allerdings nicht auf aktuellen betriebssystem. das Vermeer 2 in dieser Box läuft allerdings mit Windows 10 / 11.
und vermeer2 bei Steam ist nur auf englisch und soll auch nicht auf jedem Rechner laufen


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2022)

Vermeer 2 für WIN 10 wäre mein Traum.  Eines der Highlights meiner Gaming Historie. Allein schon das Spielefeature zu erkennen ob man bei der Auktion ein Fake oder ein Original einreicht, das Geld für das kaufen der Objekte zu erwirtschaften..... Das Teil war in den früheren 90ern ein Highlight und gehört bei den Spielen in dieser Zeit für mich definitiv zu den Top 10.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2022)

Lerona schrieb:


> danke für die Antwort. allerdings suche ich nur nach Vermeer 2. dieses Spiel besitze ich es läuft allerdings nicht auf aktuellen betriebssystem. das Vermeer 2 in dieser Box läuft allerdings mit Windows 10 / 11.
> und vermeer2 bei Steam ist nur auf englisch und soll auch nicht auf jedem Rechner laufen



laut diesem thread lässt sich die sprache relativ einfach auf deutsch stellen.
die entsprechenden dateien scheinen nämlich merkwürdigerweise vorhanden zu sein. 








						In Deutsch gern. :: The Great Art Race General Discussions
					

In Deutscher sprache würde ich es kaufen.




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## Lerona (2. Juni 2022)

Klasse vielen lieben Dank. das probiere ich aus. 5 Euro tun nicht weh


----------

